# 1964 gto manual to power steering



## skunk39 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi folks, I have a 1964 gto with a 400 engine, that I would desperately like to convert from the existing manual steering to power steering. I have searched the internet a bit and have yet to find a complete all inclusive kit to accomplish this. Is there such a thing out there? If not, can someone point me in the right direction to accomplish this? any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Skunk39


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

64 - 72 A-body box with pitman arm , any standard 350/400 pontiac engine pump/brackets


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i wrote this in an earlier post, your timing cover and/or waterpump is going to govern what power steering components will work on your motor. not the gear or arm, but the pulleys and brackets. otherwise belt pulleys will not line up with each other. i dont think anyone makes a complete changeover kit. you might have to do it part by part. first i.d. your timing cover and waterpump. rickm.


----------

